# PC started lagging out of nowhere - After Bios Reset, ryzen 7 3800x stuck at 500mhz



## DanFx (Jun 19, 2021)

Pc started to lag, having low latency to respond commands suddenly after booting up (it was fine in the day prior).
Things that I tried but the problems persist:

- Reinstalled windows on the same ssd
- Installed windows on a new ssd
- Booted the pc with each of the memory sticks
- Ran benchmarks on cpu and gpu with no problems.

Update 1: Ran a simple benchmark for the ram, it seems like the latency is double what it should be.
Update 2: After bios reset, Cpu is now stuck at 500mhz, even when docp plan is set up.

My pc specs are:
CPU: Ryzen 3800x
Mobo: Asus x570 tuf plus
Ram: 16gb 3200hz corsair vengeance
GPU: AMD rx590 8gb
Main ssd: Samsung 980 500gb

Just for clarification: 
I reseted and updated the BIOS.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 19, 2021)

properly without a cmos battery and at least 30 seconds of shorting it?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 19, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> properly without a cmos battery and at least 30 seconds of shorting it?


Will try it again.



DanFx said:


> Will try it again.


Done. Problems persist. 
Tried to manually set vcore and cpu multiplier but still getting the 550mhz.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 19, 2021)

"
I am using AMD 3700x first four core stucked at 500Mhz. this is windows 10 problem not an amd issue.


Solution:


Go to control panel -> Power Option -> Select AMD Ryzen Balanced -> then select change plan settings -> Change Advanced power settings -> + Processor power management -> + "Minimum processor state" -> Setting type 100% and + "Maximum processor state" -> Setting type 100%. Then Apply and OK.


I know Maximum processor state already set as 100% but you have to retype as 100%.

This is works for me that why I am sharing with you guys."


----------



## DanFx (Jun 19, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> "
> I am using AMD 3700x first four core stucked at 500Mhz. this is windows 10 problem not an amd issue.
> 
> 
> ...



Followed you instructions and unfortunely it didnt work for me. Tried amd balanced and high performance, changed the values to 30% and then back to 100% several times but still the problems persist. 


The thing is that all my cores have the same clock speeds, and windows being the culprit in this one would be strange since I did a clean install after the problems begun aswell. 
Thank you anyway.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 19, 2021)

DanFx said:


> Followed you instructions and unfortunely it didnt work for me. Tried amd balanced and high performance, changed the values to 30% and then back to 100% several times but still the problems persist.
> 
> 
> The thing is that all my cores have the same clock speeds, and windows being the culprit in this one would be strange since I did a clean install after the problems begun aswell.
> Thank you anyway.


mhmm... did you reseated the CPU?
i'll check out some other forums later.. maybe i find more potential fixes for you ( problems like yours really suck. :/ )


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 19, 2021)

Your processor may be either throttling or not getting enough power. Is your CPU fan spinning? What are the temperatures? Try re-plugging ATX and CPU power connectors. Also, what model is your power supply?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 19, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> mhmm... did you reseated the CPU?
> i'll check out some other forums later.. maybe i find more potential fixes for you ( problems like yours really suck. :/ )



I didnt because i dont have extra thermal paste around. The initial problem was something related to the RAM latency, which was thru the roof, I ran full diagnostics and booted the PC with the memory sticks indenpendently and everything was the same. A benchmark test accused the high latency on the memory, but as soon as I reset the bios, the clocks speeds never went back up.



QuietBob said:


> Your processor may be either throttling or not getting enough power. Is your CPU fan spinning? What are the temperatures? Try re-plugging ATX and CPU power connectors. Also, what model is your power supply?


What is strange is that the CPU is not even throttling on startup, which was normal before (fans go full speed for a few seconds and then normalize). Cpu fan is spinning normally, temps are pretty good (20C in average, mobo and cpu). Replugged everything, still the same.

PSU: Corsair Tx 650w 80 PLUS GOLD


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

Could you post a screenshot of HWinfo with all the sub-menus open? Perhaps that'll give us some clues.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2021)

What does the BIOS say for CPU speed and temps?
If things are weird there, we know its a hardware issue like CPU cooling or VRM cooling


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 20, 2021)

what does AIDA64 or Speccy say about CPU/RAM/system specs? 

If the problem exists only in windows, reboot windows into safe mode and see what happens.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> What does the BIOS say for CPU speed and temps?
> If things are weird there, we know its a hardware issue like CPU cooling or VRM cooling



The clock speeds are setup to either 3900mhz in default and a tried 4200mhz aswell manually using docp. Temps are very low, around 20~35C








QuietBob said:


> Could you post a screenshot of HWinfo with all the sub-menus open? Perhaps that'll give us some clues.


Here you go. Im unfamiliar with hwinfo, hope that this is enough to have a clue:


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

DanFx said:


> Here you go. Im unfamiliar with hwinfo, hope that this is enough to have a clue:


Good, now click the "Sensors" button, maximize the resulting window and click 2x on the first button in the bottom left corner (the one with the arrows pointing outwards):





Please pull the sub-menus and upload that window. The diagnostic data within could lead us to the problem.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 20, 2021)

OP, when  you reinstalled windows did you format the drives during the process?

Also,  if you have multiple drives, disconnect the extra ones next time you decide to reinstall windows. (very uncommon bug related)


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Good, now click the "Sensors" button, maximize the resulting window and click 2x on the first button in the bottom left corner (the one with the arrows pointing outwards):
> 
> View attachment 204713
> 
> Please pull the sub-menus and upload that window. The diagnostic data within could lead us to the problem.













DeathtoGnomes said:


> OP, when  you reinstalled windows did you format the drives during the process?
> 
> Also,  if you have multiple drives, disconnect the extra ones next time you decide to reinstall windows. (very uncommon bug related)


I did, i bought a new ssd since the initial problem indicated that it could be the problem. I disconnected the other ssd during install but the secondary storage hdd was connected.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

It looks like your motherboard is forcing the CPU to throttle down. Hovewer, the culprit isn't the CPU, as its temps are well below the thermal limit.

Next I'd look at VRM temperature. It seems unlikely in your case, but high VRM temp may be triggering the alert, forcing the CPU to throttle itself. And unfortunately your mobo doesn't appear to have a VRM temp sensor. Can you touch the VRM heatsinks (around the CPU socket)? Do they feel significantly hotter (or cooler) than the rest of the system?

Also, do you only have one case fan installed? As an intake or exhaust? What is your CPU cooler? Case model?
Actually, it'd be very helpful if you filled in the system specs in your user profile.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> And unfortunately your mobo doesn't appear to have a VRM temp sensor.


The Temp 3 sensor might be the VRM temperature. I wonder if something happened to one of the mosfets in the VRM area triggering the board to tell the CPU to throttle?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> It looks like your motherboard is forcing the CPU to throttle down. Hovewer, the culprit isn't the CPU, as its temps are well below the thermal limit.
> 
> Next I'd look at VRM temperature. It seems unlikely in your case, but high VRM temp may be triggering the alert, forcing the CPU to throttle itself. And unfortunately your mobo doesn't appear to have a VRM temp sensor. Can you touch the VRM heatsinks (around the CPU socket)? Do they feel significantly hotter (or cooler) than the rest of the system?
> 
> Also, do you only have one case fan installed? As an intake or exhaust? What is your CPU cooler?



VRM seems ok, it seems normal, hot but nothing excessive. But would it be possible to be a problem even with a cold start? What I noticed after the several restarts is that most of the times, before the bios screen, the cpu and fans throttle all the way up and then suddenly go silent when the screen to get inside the bios is shown.

I have two fans, one as intake and the other as exaust, CPU cooler is the default AMD Wraith.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2021)

Have you noticed any strange smells from the computer?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Have you noticed any strange smells from the computer?


Not at all



birdie said:


> The AMD Wraith cooler is crap insufficient for your CPU but it won't make it throttle to 500MHz. Again, something broke really hard.


Yeah, i know. But temps never went crazy, it tops at 80C on heavy load. 

The initial problem wasnt the CPU stuck at 500mhz either, this only happened when I firstly reset the BIOS to try to solve the previous issues.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2021)

It would seem you're not the first to have this issue.






						ASUS TUF GAMING X570 wierd issue
					

Hello everyone who reading this subject. I looking for help with wierd problem. Explanation of problem will take a few minutes becouse its very wierd in my opinion and i already build up few systems in my life on asus motherboards and something like this issue i have first time ,but im thankfull ...




					linustechtips.com
				




What happens if you install Ryzen Master then turn off PROCHOT?
Edit: Wrong link, I was looking at this: https://community.amd.com/t5/processors/ryzen-5-3600-on-550mhz/td-p/456853


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

birdie said:


> I smell a physical damage/electical failure, like one of the pins broke/stopped conducting. This could also be a motherboard failure. Don't ask me how.
> 
> No amount of fiddling with your BIOS/Windows can solve it. Disassemble the whole shebang and inspect it visually.
> 
> If you find nothing and it's still not working properly after reassembling, RMA CPU or/and motherboard.



Yeah, it feels like something related to the motherboard since the issues were elsewhere first. Will do.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The Temp 3 sensor might be the VRM temperature.



Could be, although that doesn't seem to match the board's design:








DanFx said:


> I have two fans, one as intake and the other as exaust,



The BIOS is reporting only one case fan attached, though.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> It would seem you're not the first to have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg mate! It worked. Thank you! 
Thats so strange, will do some diagnostics to check if the other issues persist.







QuietBob said:


> Could be, although that doesn't seem to match the board's design:
> 
> View attachment 204725
> 
> ...



Yeah, i noticed that aswell. The other one is from the case, is a 25~30cm side intake fan, could it be fed directly from the psu? Is that even possible?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2021)

I put the wrong link in my previous reply. I was looking at this: https://community.amd.com/t5/processors/ryzen-5-3600-on-550mhz/td-p/456853


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

DanFx said:


> Thats so strange, will do some diagnostics to check if the other issues persist.



I'm glad @biffzinker found a workaround! Still, we haven't addressed the underlying cause. Disabling PROCHOT tells the CPU to ignore VRM temperature, prompting it not to throttle when VRM overheats. But you shouldn't have to override a failsafe simply to get the CPU to run. And I would strongly recommend leaving your CPU at default settings with that OEM cooler.

Other than potential hardware failure, I'd suspect some firmware incompatibility. Did you install the latest AMD chipset drivers before updating the BIOS?



DanFx said:


> The other one is from the case, is a 25~30cm side intake fan, could it be fed directly from the psu?


Most likely it is powered through a molex connector from the power supply.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 20, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> I'm glad @biffzinker found a workaround! Still, we haven't addressed the underlying cause. Disabling PROCHOT tells the CPU to ignore VRM temperature, prompting it not to throttle when VRM overheats. But you shouldn't have to override a failsafe simply to get the CPU to run. And I would strongly recommend leaving your CPU at default settings with that OEM cooler.
> 
> Other than potential hardware failure, I'd suspect some firmware incompatibility. Did you install the latest AMD chipset drivers before updating the BIOS?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Im still trying to investigate what was going on. The strange thing is that the CPU was only throttle back when the BIOS was reset, previous to that the problem seem to be related with the RAM latency, it was 7x higher than it is currently. 

Do you guys recommend any specific coolers for the 3800x? 

I definetely have the latest chipset drivers now, but i cant remember if i had the lastest installed when the bios was updated. I believe so, but cant be 100% sure.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2021)

I would 100% be checking into the VRMs and seeing if the thermal pads for them are damaged before using it with prochot disabled

(and this is why we love Hwinfo)


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2021)

DanFx said:


> RAM latency, it was 7x higher than it is currently.


The Infinity Fabric FCLK may of been running asynchronous instead of synced with the IMC/RAM/FLCK 1:1:1. You get higher than expected memory latency when running async.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I would 100% be checking into the VRMs and seeing if the thermal pads for them are damaged before using it with prochot disabled
> 
> (and this is why we love Hwinfo)


Its strange that my mobo doesnt have a sensor for the VRMs, but checking manually, it seems ok.



biffzinker said:


> The Infinity Fabric FCLK may of been running asynchronous instead of synced with the IMC/RAM/FLCK 1:1:1. You get higher than expected memory latency when running async.


Reseted the DOCP options, running default now. But before that it was running 1:1 aswell.

I had to do some work stuff and after that reset the computer. Upon starting up, clock speeds were back to 500mhz. Had to disable PROCHOT again to get normal clock speeds, im doomed? 

Ram behaviour doesnt seem normal aswell. Its not getting above 9gb. Tried a game to see if i could get higher utilization and the performance was not good, dropping frames and lag spikes. The game is not demanding at all (war thunder).


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFx said:


> I had to do some work stuff and after that reset the computer. Upon starting up, clock speeds were back to 500mhz. Had to disable PROCHOT again to get normal clock speeds, im doomed?


The setting is only going to stay applied after you’re booted into Windows or on reboot it might.

Have you tried contacting ASUS technical support? Something to do with a recent BIOS update?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The setting is only going to stay applied after you’re booted into Windows or on reboot it might.
> 
> Have you tried contacting ASUS technical support? Something to do with a recent BIOS update?



Yes, i opened a ticket at the same time that I posted this thread. 

I was checking the images that i sent to you guys and it was showing that the cpu was being throttle down because of PROCHOT


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 21, 2021)

If this hasn't been resolved yet check the setting for pbo in your bios.

It needs to be set to auto, on some Asus bios this setting breaks everything.

For example some of the Asus boards set optimised instead of default settings for overclocking and this changes the max pbo opportunistic boost to +200 MHz.

Edit : I can see that your bios is set to optimised in your screen shot. Change it to default and your problems will go away 

It's the part that says "ez tuning"


----------



## DanFx (Jun 21, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> If this hasn't been resolved yet check the setting for pbo in your bios.
> 
> It needs to be set to auto, on some Asus bios this setting breaks everything.
> 
> ...



Changed the ez tuning to normal and even checked the actual PBO settings, which had everything on Auto. Nothing changed, performance just seems a little bit worse and ryzen master wont allow me to disable PROCHOT even though Im in "Manual OC Mode":








QuietBob said:


> I'm glad @biffzinker found a workaround! Still, we haven't addressed the underlying cause. Disabling PROCHOT tells the CPU to ignore VRM temperature, prompting it not to throttle when VRM overheats. But you shouldn't have to override a failsafe simply to get the CPU to run. And I would strongly recommend leaving your CPU at default settings with that OEM cooler.
> 
> Other than potential hardware failure, I'd suspect some firmware incompatibility. Did you install the latest AMD chipset drivers before updating the BIOS?
> 
> ...



This happened aswell after the last tweaks, the other fan decided to show up in bios:






And about PBO specifically:






So, i've tried this solution and it worked. With this i dont need to disable prochot via ryzen master, its forcing the configs in the BIOS. Still, its not safe if something is at fault, but it seems that the BD PROCHOT is very common issue with the asus x570. I've contacted asus and im waiting for their response:













						Ryzen 5 3600 + Asus TUF x570 awfully slooooow
					

Ryzen 5 3600 on Asus gaming TUF x570 is very slow in Linux. I've tried it in Debian testing, Debian stable and Arch. The phoronix ffmpeg test takes




					www.linuxquestions.org


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 21, 2021)

Wierd stuff!
Sorry my suggestion didn't work, I had the same problem with two boards ( both Asus b450 boards) so thought the solution would be the same.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 21, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> Wierd stuff!
> Sorry my suggestion didn't work, I had the same problem with two boards ( both Asus b450 boards) so thought the solution would be the same.



I mean, any suggestion is welcome mate. 

Asus answer me I will have to RMA the mobo. Not optimal since I need it for work, so I would have to buy another one. 

Ran a series of tests, and after the last BIOS changes it seems everything is back to normal. So right now it feels lik its some sort of faulty sensor on the motherboard, still doesnt explain the odd memory behaviour, but its what I can think of for now.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFx said:


> Do you guys recommend any specific coolers for the 3800x?


Depends on your budget, whether you're planning to OC, and your personal tolerance of fan noise.



DanFx said:


> previous to that the problem seem to be related with the RAM latency, it was 7x higher than it is currently.


RAM latency scales negatively with CPU frequency. Perhaps your CPU was already throttling by then?



DanFx said:


> Ram behaviour doesnt seem normal aswell. Its not getting above 9gb. Tried a game to see if i could get higher utilization


I'm not quite sure what you mean here, but you can't normally force a game to use a specific amount of memory. And 16 GB is plenty for most games.



DanFx said:


> the other fan decided to show up in bios:


That still isn't the intake fan, PCH is your chipset fan. Which makes me wonder. Does it ever stop spinning altogether, as in semi-passive operation?



DanFx said:


> So, i've tried this solution and it worked.


Which specific setting did the trick? I'd imagine it was "LN2 mode"?


----------



## DanFx (Jun 22, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Depends on your budget, whether you're planning to OC, and your personal tolerance of fan noise.


I was thinking in something that would allow me to run docp plans to utilize my rams at 3200hz and cpu at 4200mhz (the default plan) withou worring about thermal limits, thats it.



QuietBob said:


> RAM latency scales negatively with CPU frequency. Perhaps your CPU was already throttling by then?


I think its possible, I didnt noticed in task manager but maybe not all of the cores were being throttled by then.



QuietBob said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean here, but you can't normally force a game to use a specific amount of memory. And 16 GB is plenty for most games.


It was odd because system utilization would not go past that, but then a tested Escape from Tarkov later, which is way heavier and it was using most of the Ram, so I guess it was just me worrying for nothing.



QuietBob said:


> That still isn't the intake fan, PCH is your chipset fan. Which makes me wonder. Does it ever stop spinning altogether, as in semi-passive operation?


I think its possible, but really dont know what was going on. Dont even know if it can be related to the problems somehow.


QuietBob said:


> Which specific setting did the trick? I'd imagine it was "LN2 mode"?



I did all of them, i was going to turn off PBO settings as suggested aswell but I forgot at the time and since it was working, I didnt want to mess with it and screw things up. I would say is probably the "SOC uncore OC" since it forces the CPUS to run at ther max, but its just i guess.


Guys thank you very much for your help, I appreciate it! The root of the problem is still unknown, for now its just a speculation that it could be a faulty sensor and it seems to be a common issue with the Asus x570 (maybe the tuf plus in particular aswell).

For now everything is working, but I will update this thread with something changes so it can maybe help ppl with the same issues in the future.

Thanks again, cheers!

(And as soon as i wrote this, i got blue screened.. feels good)

Update:
Multiple BSODs

BSOD - "fault in nonpaged area"
BSOD - volsnap.sys  driver error


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 22, 2021)

DanFx said:


> (And as soon as i wrote this, i got blue screened.. feels good)
> 
> Update:
> Multiple BSODs
> ...


Oh man. Why don't you show us your HWinfo again? And I mean every option, all the sensors, all the sub-menus. You can squeeze them on one screen with the blue arrows button.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 22, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Oh man. Why don't you show us your HWinfo again? And I mean every option, all the sensors, all the sub-menus. You can squeeze them on one screen with the blue arrows button.


Any reason why my hwinfo would just shutdown by itself while im opening the sub-menus of the sensor tab? 
Doesnt look good.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2021)

volsnap is a disk related error (but can be caused by general instability)


----------



## DanFx (Jun 23, 2021)

So, I started to get BSOPs constantly and the latest ones were related to memory, like: "attempted execute of noexecute memory"

I saw that it could be related to drivers and they were being prompted when I tried to update windows to the latest patch.
Tried to update amd graphics drivers and not only it wouldnt finish, it deleted my whole Radeon Software and I couldnt get new installation to complete aswell (I was left without graphic drivers)

Chrome windows would stop working without reason and hwinfo and other programs would close without any clues why.

Thought that windows might be corrupted, installed a fresh one in the old ssd (the one that I thought it was the problem before), installation was pretty fast, no problems. Insta BSOD when finally logged into windows.

So everything led me back to the RAM's

I marked that one that boot up a little bit slower than the other when i first tried the memory sticks separately. Removed it and now I was able to install the Radeon Software back again.
But who knows, will try to stress it a little bit to see if this is it, or if it was just a coincidence.

The pain continues.

No problems last night, I was able to run everything, played some games to stress the PC and had no issues.

Tomorrow morning I was bombarded again with BSODs

"Kernel auto boost invalid lock release"
"Kernel security check failure"
"IRQL not less or equal"
"kmode exception not handled"
"driver overran stack buffer"
"IRQL gt zero at system service"

Seems to be an incompatibility with some drivers.
Reinstalled the other RAM stick again, rolled back windows updates and Im monitoring now.

Maybe I will really need a new mobo.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 23, 2021)

So I reset my pc and got stuck at 500 MHz, tdc value is stuck to zero, I set up a pbo profile and applied it and it fixes.

Not sure if this will work for you also.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 23, 2021)

DanFx said:


> Maybe I will really need a new mobo.


Sorry to hear about your trouble. All these errors lead me to believe that there is a hardware problem somewhere. It could be RAM related, Corsair memory doesn't always play nice with Ryzen.

But then there's definitely something else with your mobo. If a clean install only brings more BSODs, then I think it's quite pointless to try to diagnose it further. There are too many variables to troubleshoot at this stage.

Whatever happened to the legendary Asus quality? Reading other people's comments, it seems yours isn't an isolated case. I recommend you RMA your board and maybe get a different model as replacement.


----------



## DanFx (Jun 23, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> So I reset my pc and got stuck at 500 MHz, tdc value is stuck to zero, I set up a pbo profile and applied it and it fixes.
> 
> Not sure if this will work for you also.


Will check it out!



QuietBob said:


> Sorry to hear about your trouble. All these errors lead me to believe that there is a hardware problem somewhere. It could be RAM related, Corsair memory doesn't always play nice with Ryzen.


Really? Didnt know about that, the thing is that it worked fine for a year. But yeah, it could be it.



QuietBob said:


> But then there's definitely something else with your mobo. If a clean install only brings more BSODs, then I think it's quite pointless to try to diagnose it further. There are too many variables to troubleshoot at this stage.
> 
> Whatever happened to the legendary Asus quality? Reading other people's comments, it seems yours isn't an isolated case. I recommend you RMA your board and maybe get a different model as replacement.


Yeah it might be the case. 

I was thinking the same, I had a 4770k on a asus tuf sabertooth before this rig and it never had any troubles with it. Thats why i picked this board, but it doesnt even feel like its from the same company. 
Its really frustrating, my warranty expired 15 days ago, i will try to negotiate with the retailer.

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2021)

Corsair LPX is known to have stability issues with ryzen, it doesnt cause this sort of weirdness

RAM errors are erratic, crashes, lockups, reboots - they dont cause specific errors like your clock speed being wrong
This is a CPU (damaged pin?) mobo, or BIOS issue


----------



## DanFx (Jun 24, 2021)

So, I've tried this before but with differente parameters but somehow now turning off DOCP gave me some stability. Running the RAM's at 2133mhz default clock instead of 3200mhz since last night and no issues so far.

Aaand is gone. 
BSOD "Fault page in nonpage area"

Everytime that I think I got some stability back, had this only running chrome.



Mussels said:


> Corsair LPX is known to have stability issues with ryzen, it doesnt cause this sort of weirdness
> 
> RAM errors are erratic, crashes, lockups, reboots - they dont cause specific errors like your clock speed being wrong
> This is a CPU (damaged pin?) mobo, or BIOS issue


Im inclined to put this on the mobo since there are several asus x570 with similar problems. Tried different BIOS, its full updated and the CPU once installed a year ago was never disassembled.


----------

